# vetric convention



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

How many people are coming to Florida to the Vetric convention.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Me -- not going to miss you buying dinner and cold beer.

HJ


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Whats a vetric?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Dave,

They make probably one of the best software programs to run a CNC, which a lot of us use.

HJ


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Oh that I could


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

I looked into going but it doesn't look like I''l make it this year.

I'm on schedule to get the house re-roofed for the week after the meeting is and was told this time frame could change so I need to leave that time open just in case. From what I have been told most of these busy roofers around here will move you to the end of the list if you have to reschedule the date instead of sliding everyone else that has had to wait this long. High winds and hail early this year have this area's roofing and glazing people working overtime to finish jobs and lack of materials is not helping the problem.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

honesttjohn said:


> Dave,
> 
> They make probably one of the best software programs to run a CNC, which a lot of us use.
> 
> HJ


John, I guess that tells you why I didn't know what one was, smile.


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

I'll be there so HJ can buy me a cold beer!

Jay


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Jay,

Won't do it unless you want more than 1.

HJ


----------



## Sebashtion Houston (Nov 11, 2015)

Im driving over to the convention!!!!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

You better PM one of us your contact info so we can hook up!!!

HJ


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

Twist my arm, HJ! That won't be a problem. LOL!


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Wish I could make it, but will be waiting for new grandbaby...and working. :frown: Take lots of notes and share.

Dave


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

edison auto said:


> How many people are coming to Florida to the Vetric convention.


Have to sit this one out in Alaska, even though Honest John promised unlimited beer and Steak for all...


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Sorry to hear that, Scott.

But you're going to save me a bunch of money.

HJ


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Remember dinner and drinks are on me Friday night spouses included. Hj you have my phone number. Jay and sebastion I will pm you guys with my number. We are driving up on Thursday after I leave the shop should be in around 6 or 7 and we can meet then and figure out where we are going on Friday night. I was looking forward to meeting Scott and possibly 4D, but maybe next time.
Mark


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

I am coming from Ft Myers, where are you coming from. Over sounds like the coast


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

Hurricane Matthew is going to make for some wet and windy weather in Orlando during the conference. Bring your raincoat!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Jay -- you flying or driving?

Monitor Vectric's site to see if they even make it. Airlines are already letting us reschedule.

I don't know what we're going to do yet.

HJ

Really counted on drinking Mark's beer too!!!


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

We are flying. Arrive in Orlando at 2:40 PM on Thursday. We are keeping a close eye on the weather. Can't find any update from Vectric. Nothing on the hotel's web site, either. The hotel reservation says you must make changes in your reservation at least 72 hours before your check-in. We are less than 48 hours out. My airline tickets are non-refundable. Hope the storm stays out to sea away from Florida.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Jay,

We're officially cancelling. Not going to take any chances. Hotel didn't have any problem with cancelling. Delta has already sent us an email and said they wouldn't charge us a penalty to change flying days or destinations. Vectric's people are probably already there. They are going to see what happens and are looking into something if it all goes to pot. We weren't scheduled to even land until late Thurs nite, so you might be ok getting there earlier --- if the airlines fly in. Keep me posted. I'll pm you my phone#.

HJ


----------



## Sebashtion Houston (Nov 11, 2015)

so as of now, it is canceled? will it be rescheduled?
man I was excited to see this....


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

The Vectric people are there. So if you can make it, I'm sure you can have a few one on one's with them. The problem is getting to Orlando and the weather if you can get there. Flights are now starting to be cancelled. I guess it's go at your own risk. I'm bummed too, but the risk isn't worth it, in my opinion.

The hotel is waiving cancellation charges because of the hurricame.

When I said we're cancelling, it was for my wife and I.

HJ


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

We are still planning on driving up today. My secretary aka wife is calling the hotel and convention coordinator to see if Vectric is going to cancel the Convention. We should arrive before the storm hits late tonight. My wife and daughter are ok with shopping in the mall that is attached to the hotel. Saturday is suppose to be clear. I will somehow get together with Jay And HJ to buy you guys dinner and beer. The money is burning a hole in my pocket. Sebashtion if you are still coming let me know and we try to meet up.
Mark


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Jay and Hj are there any questions you guys had that I might ask and try to get an answer on. let me know


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

Vectric statement.

Vectric Forum ? View topic - Hurricane Matthew Update - Vectric User Group 2016


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Mark,

See if you can get us a firestick that they hand out -- that has what is usually covered on it. If the power stays on, you will get a lot of info since there will be fewer people there. These guys are very approachable and accommodating. Keep us posted on what happens. You could be in for a "fun" week end. Kind of like when I would get "snowed in" during a major snowstorm. People act a whole lot different then, and actually help each other, are generally pretty nice, and make the best of it. Kinda cool.

HJ


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Steve,

They sent us all emails with that same content. The one weekend in the year we plan something. No justice.

Guess I'll just have to cut something out this week end in honor of not being able to be there.

HJ


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

honesttjohn said:


> Steve,
> 
> They sent us all emails with that same content. The one weekend in the year we plan something. No justice.
> 
> ...


I kind of know how you feel, John. My daughter had her baby 2 weeks early (last Sunday), so I probably could have gone too. But would not have missed seeing my new granddaughter for anything.

Dave


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Priotities, Dave. Priorities.

Congrats!

We'll just make the next one a little bigger. Mark has more time to save for dinner and beer.

HJ


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

We will get together somehow. My offer stands for anyone coming to florida this winter.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Winter doesn't end til the end of next November.

In any rain yet, Mark?

HJ


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

I will gather as much information as i can and try to get firesticks.


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

We were down to 45 mph at one time from the rain. No squalls here yet. Die to come in the am
Winter never ends here. Lol


----------



## Sebashtion Houston (Nov 11, 2015)

I wish I would of went? did the power stay on?


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Yes power stayed on. It was a great convention and i learned alot. It was information overload as i have only cut or designed 15 projects. some of the new stuff in aspire 8.5 is awesome and i look forward yo upgrading and trying the texturing.
mark


----------



## Sebashtion Houston (Nov 11, 2015)

did they give out workshop disks or usb dirves? would they let you share?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

They always give out firesticks of what's covered, plus a little more.

HJ


----------



## Sebashtion Houston (Nov 11, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> They always give out firesticks of what's covered, plus a little more.
> 
> HJ


love to get one to see what was missed


----------

